# snapper season shaping up to be smooth



## photofishin (Aug 7, 2009)

NOT...calling for 4-6 footers Wednesday and Thursday. Not imagining the mosquito fleet will get to fish this season.


----------



## beantownwhaler (Jun 17, 2012)

? Buoyweather only has forecast up to this friday...alot can happen from now to then...and from then till opening day and into the weekend. Extended calls for wind to lay monday the 30th....we will see


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

NOAA can't get it right 48 hours out, not putting much faith in any forecast 10days out. I like the optimism though


----------



## photofishin (Aug 7, 2009)

paint me as mentally challenged....I checked the wrong date when looking at the weather...LOL


----------



## MikeS2942 (Mar 5, 2010)

Well????? Need the input!!!!! 

We need the wind gods to bless us this year with flat seas and calm winds!


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

I wouldn't mind if it was 6-8 ft all 9 days just so we can truly watch them lie again and say we overfished our quota. At this point the more headlines we get the better........ Complete horse ****


----------



## Judaville (Feb 9, 2005)

X2 on what Saltaholic said. I'd like to see what they would come up with with 9 days of solid 5+ wave heights. I won't even go if they are calling 4 footers.


----------



## photofishin (Aug 7, 2009)

I still wonder why there hasn't been a class action suit against the Feds for mismanagement of our resources.


----------



## williamcr (Aug 8, 2006)

saltaholic said:


> I wouldn't mind if it was 6-8 ft all 9 days just so we can truly watch them lie again and say we overfished our quota. At this point the more headlines we get the better........ Complete horse ****


I know that's right

Even if no one went we still overfished them


----------



## Fired Up (May 29, 2013)

this was last snapper season - it will be 3-5's this year for sure..


----------



## Flight Cancelled (Jul 7, 2010)

Fired Up said:


> this was last snapper season - it will be 3-5's this year for sure..


now that is an awesome pic


----------



## C BISHOP (Dec 4, 2007)

beantownwhaler said:


> ? Buoyweather only has forecast up to this friday...alot can happen from now to then...and from then till opening day and into the weekend. Extended calls for wind to lay monday the 30th....we will see


http://www.stormsurfing.com/cgi/display.cgi?a=gom_wave


----------



## Flight Cancelled (Jul 7, 2010)

C BISHOP said:


> http://www.stormsurfing.com/cgi/display.cgi?a=gom_wave


Well I hope that forecast is accurate but I dunno it shows its 1fters out there today, and I don't think it is flags are :texasflag


----------



## C BISHOP (Dec 4, 2007)

Flight Cancelled said:


> Well I hope that forecast is accurate but I dunno it shows its 1fters out there today, and I don't think it is flags are :texasflag


Its been reliable in the past , looks like its showing 2-3s today , don't know what's up with the little portion of 1fters though , just hope the long term forecast stays the same :dance:


----------



## Flight Cancelled (Jul 7, 2010)

C BISHOP said:


> Its been reliable in the past , looks like its showing 2-3s today , don't know what's up with the little portion of 1fters though , just hope the long term forecast stays the same :dance:


my blues must have run together :headknock o well I sure hope it is accurate I took off all next week


----------



## C BISHOP (Dec 4, 2007)

Flight Cancelled said:


> I sure hope it is accurate I took off all next week


Me too


----------



## planohog (Nov 1, 2006)

I do not wish bad ill on anyone but it would NOT HURT MY Feelings if the 
GULF was a horrible wash tub . I am like alll the other normal folks around
that would enjoy taking some family out and catching a few snaps for dinner that night. Not fill the boat up with them or line up for a photo opportunity. 
( i really have issues with those that catch WAY MORE than they can use. ).
I must admit , I need my grandson to have some to catch. so i am biased. 
I just do not understand it. Why not make it harder on the commercial guys.

The smile you get by taking your boss,neighbor,family or friend out and getting 
them on a nice fish, its priceless. please leave all my fishes alone. there all mine ALL MINE. see there I went off the deep end.

might be nearly better by wednesday next week

http://www.surf-forecast.com/regions/Texas?hr=180


----------



## Cabollero (Jun 1, 2011)

I'm sure it will be slick calm since my boats in one zip code and my engines are in five. On a side note check out my Pursuit 3000 engine rebuild thread in the boating forum.


----------



## Snookered (Jun 16, 2009)

saltaholic said:


> I wouldn't mind if it was 6-8 ft all 9 days just so we can truly watch them lie again and say we overfished our quota. At this point the more headlines we get the better........ Complete horse ****


 one of the BEST ways we can do this and call shenanigans on them is for everyone on here and everyone you know to get the Isnapper app and log your catches during the snapper season....

and, what would be even BETTER, is if everyone got on the TPWD voluntary snapper log program and logged a ZERO CATCH for every day of the snapper season...

remember, zero is a number, and it is significant....make sure to get those kinds of stats to the Feds...
snookered


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

Looks like 3-4's and 12-15knt winds late next week as of now...


----------



## MTSkibum (Mar 12, 2014)

saltaholic said:


> Looks like 3-4's and 12-15knt winds late next week as of now...


Hopefully the wind picks up.

I asked for 2 days off to go offshore fishing in early june, but not because of snapper week. I would gladly put up with 4 foot waves for the entire snapper week, because it would hopefully lead to a snapper season in the future.


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

Looking pretty bad right now but it's changed everyday, maybe it'll end up okay.


----------



## AirbornXpress (Sep 27, 2006)

I'm calling 3-5' with 15-20 mph winds


----------



## A Draper (Aug 14, 2007)

Well, we had a incredible snapper season last year (fished four days and caught kept a boat total of 24 fish). It was flat and calm and my bay boat made 30 mph going out a couple of the days. That has everyone excited for this year. Pop is already down setting up camp and chomping at the bit. Nephew is headed down today. I'm looking at 3-4's and 60% chance of thunderstorm and thinking we probably need to bring the trout rods.


----------



## Where'dMyBaitGo (Feb 15, 2015)

Grand Isle / Venice looks like it will be flat as glass for snapper season... maybe a tow down I-10...those roads suck so bad though...


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

*Snapper Wars*

needs to get totally blown out for any thing under 40' like a normal June off Texas....keep everyone out of Fed water for those nine BS days....worth it to get the Fed response for the rec harvest lie.....
can't wait to hear the total made up pounds figure ...

Mother Nature sets our "seasons" as to when we can venture out in the Gulf ....everyone knows this truth


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

Momma's Worry said:


> needs to get totally blown out for any thing under 40' like a normal June off Texas....keep everyone out of Fed water for those nine BS days....worth it to get the Fed response for the rec harvest lie.....
> can't wait to hear the total made up pounds figure ...


Normally I'd agree but my parents are so excited about catching a few red snapper because of how nice it was last year. I keep trying to explain to them that may never happen again especially with us fishing a small boat. It's a bummer , **** feds and CFA/EDF


----------



## Jerry-rigged (May 21, 2004)

Haven't the Fed's in the past used our 9-mile State rule as a reason to say we overfished our quota, even when the season was blown out?


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

Kenner21 said:


> Normally I'd agree but my parents are so excited about catching a few red snapper because of how nice it was last year. I keep trying to explain to them that may never happen again especially with us fishing a small boat. It's a bummer , **** feds and CFA/EDF


My parents are ready to go catch some snaps too.....and they are 86 years old ....they know the situation all to well....

D Lawrence 
Liberty


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

Momma's Worry said:


> My parents are ready to go catch some snaps too.....and they are 86 years old ....they know the situation all to well....
> 
> D Lawrence
> Liberty


That is awesome they are out there at 86.


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

Kenner21 said:


> That is awesome they are out there at 86.


they were 82 at the time when this photo at Red Fish Island off Eagle Point was made .....I need flat seas of coarse (after July 4th normally,sometimes a lot later) to take them......we have always treated each trip ,of the 54 offshore we have done together with me as Capt on this Grady that we have owned for 14 years as if it were our last .....but I am not ready for the end and never will be ...they have not caught their last red snapper !


----------



## DEXTER (Jun 28, 2005)

Momma's Worry said:


> My parents are ready to go catch some snaps too.....and they are 86 years old ....they know the situation all to well....
> 
> D Lawrence
> Liberty


That is a awesome looking boat!


----------



## Fired Up (May 29, 2013)

what the heck do you have going on the MW? Looks like a Grady. Is that a AC on the roof? Awesome on your parents..


----------



## Lostinpecos (Jul 9, 2013)

Good luck to you sir!
just gonna say it. A 9 day inflexible season is such an idiotic death sentence to every american angler who owns a boat.


----------



## GooseCommanderozz (Feb 17, 2012)

Even if it does calm down by Wednesday there will still be a pretty good ground swell under whatever the wind is doing. Calling for S 15-20 mph Tuesday night as of right now.


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

The forecast I've been watching changes so much day to day, hour to hour even that it's almost comical. Does anyone have any forecast they can post? I'm curious to what the other services are calling for.


----------



## Kdub26 (Feb 22, 2014)

I'm seeing 2.5-3's on Wednesday and Thursday with winds 15-20 out of the southeast. 2's starting Thursday with the wind coming out of the north.


----------



## silentpardner (Aug 4, 2013)

Looks to me like 2-4 judging by the wind speed and direction I see from NOAA, Bouyweather, and WunderMap. There are EXTREME river flooding conditions and even voluntary evacuations occurring along the Brazos, San Bernard, and Colorado rivers. This ALWAYS leads to MASS transit of tree size debris and fresh muddy water as well. It will be EXTREMELY dangerous running out of Freeport and Matagorda during the Federal "Snapper Season"

If anyone is actually going to try to participate this year in the Federal Snapper Rodeo, please be EXTREMELY cautious, this could be the most hazardous year I've seen in 30 years of watching this running out of Freeport, Sargent, or Matagorda. 

My Dad is 80 this year. I won't be taking any chances myself with our lives this year over a very few fish.


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

Kdub26 said:


> I'm seeing 2.5-3's on Wednesday and Thursday with winds 15-20 out of the southeast. 2's starting Thursday with the wind coming out of the north.


Wind speed divided by 3 is actual wave height you will see


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

Kenner21 said:


> The forecast I've been watching changes so much day to day, hour to hour even that it's almost comical. Does anyone have any forecast they can post? I'm curious to what the other services are calling for.


i hear that, say 2-3 then 3-4 10-15mph and next says 3-4 15-20 mph, :rotfl:

i see how they will say 20% chance of rain then when its raining they put 90% , heck i can do that for the $$$$ :rotfl:

this one just went ahead and 3-4 all week,lol http://weather.noaa.gov/cgi-bin/fmtbltn.pl?file=forecasts/marine/offshore/gm/gmz011.txt


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

COASTAL WATERS FORECAST
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE HOUSTON/GALVESTON TX
352 PM CDT MON MAY 30 2016

UPPER TEXAS COASTAL WATERS FROM HIGH ISLAND TO THE MATAGORDA SHIP
CHANNEL OUT 60 NAUTICAL MILES INCLUDING GALVESTON AND MATAGORDA BAYS

*SEAS ARE PROVIDED AS A RANGE OF THE AVERAGE HEIGHT OF THE HIGHEST
1/3 OF THE WAVES...*ALONG WITH THE OCCASIONAL HEIGHT OF THE AVERAGE
HIGHEST 10 PERCENT OF THE WAVES.

GMZ370-375-310930-
WATERS FROM *FREEPORT TO THE MATAGORDA SHIP CHANNEL FROM 20 TO
60 NM-WATERS FROM HIGH ISLAND TO FREEPORT FROM 20 TO 60 NM*-
352 PM CDT MON MAY 30 2016

*TONIGHT*
SOUTH WINDS 10 TO 15 KNOTS. SEAS 2 TO 3 FEET.

*TUESDAY*
SOUTHEAST WINDS 5 TO 10 KNOTS INCREASING TO 10 TO
15 KNOTS IN THE AFTERNOON. SEAS 2 TO 3 FEET. 

*TUESDAY NIGHT*
SOUTHEAST WINDS 10 TO 15 KNOTS. SEAS 2 TO
4 FEET.

*WEDNESDAY*
SOUTHEAST WINDS 10 TO 15 KNOTS. SEAS 3 TO 4 FEET. A
SLIGHT CHANCE OF SHOWERS AND THUNDERSTORMS.

*WEDNESDAY NIGHT*
SOUTHEAST WINDS 10 TO 15 KNOTS. SEAS 3 TO
4 FEET. A SLIGHT CHANCE OF SHOWERS AND THUNDERSTORMS IN THE
EVENING...THEN A CHANCE OF SHOWERS AND THUNDERSTORMS AFTER
MIDNIGHT.

*THURSDAY*
SOUTHEAST WINDS 10 TO 15 KNOTS. SEAS 3 TO 4 FEET. A
CHANCE OF SHOWERS AND THUNDERSTORMS.

*THURSDAY NIGHT*
SOUTH WINDS 10 TO 15 KNOTS. SEAS 3 FEET.
SHOWERS AND THUNDERSTORMS LIKELY.

*FRIDAY*
SOUTH WINDS 10 TO 15 KNOTS. SEAS 2 TO 3 FEET. SHOWERS
AND THUNDERSTORMS LIKELY.

*FRIDAY NIGHT*
SOUTH WINDS 5 TO 10 KNOTS. SEAS 2 TO 3 FEET.
SHOWERS AND THUNDERSTORMS LIKELY.

*SATURDAY*
WEST WINDS 5 TO 10 KNOTS BECOMING SOUTHEAST IN THE
AFTERNOON. SEAS 2 TO 3 FEET. A CHANCE OF SHOWERS AND
THUNDERSTORMS.

*SATURDAY NIGHT*
SOUTH WINDS 5 TO 10 KNOTS BECOMING SOUTHWEST
AFTER MIDNIGHT. SEAS 2 FEET. A CHANCE OF SHOWERS AND
THUNDERSTORMS.

National Oceanic and Atmospheric AdministrationNational Weather Service
Generated 2127 UTC, Monday, May 30, 2016
Document URL http://weather.noaa.gov/cgi-bin/fmtbltn.pl?file=forecasts/marine/coastal/gm/gmz370.txt


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

not looking good....sad


----------



## planohog (Nov 1, 2006)

LOL you know the feds will mark it UP by the weekend. 
It has changed already, more negative conditions. By
the weekend they will be running the pilot boat around the bouys 
at Galvestion to make it look really bad.


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

Looks like 3+ft and thunderstorms until next Tuesday


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

My plan is to run out of Sabine Tomorrow, and watch the forecast from there for the rest of the week.


----------



## C BISHOP (Dec 4, 2007)

Jolly Roger said:


> My plan is to run out of Sabine Tomorrow, and watch the forecast from there for the rest of the week.


X2 hoping and praying for a miracle


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

*WEDNESDAY* SOUTHEAST WINDS 10 TO 15 KNOTS. SEAS 2 TO 4 FEET. A SLIGHT CHANCE OF SHOWERS AND THUNDERSTORMS

do it!


----------



## C BISHOP (Dec 4, 2007)

roundman said:


> *WEDNESDAY* SOUTHEAST WINDS 10 TO 15 KNOTS. SEAS 2 TO 4 FEET. A SLIGHT CHANCE OF SHOWERS AND THUNDERSTORMS
> 
> do it!


hoping for the miracle by the end of the week :dance:.....not one of them over night type miracles ......luck has never been that good :headknock


----------



## cfulbright (Jun 24, 2009)

Next week looks good lol


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

Way too bumpy for my little 18 foot boat this overly rich 1%'er tries to get snaps with.


----------



## Gethookedadventures (Jan 1, 2007)

roundman said:


> *WEDNESDAY* SOUTHEAST WINDS 10 TO 15 KNOTS. SEAS 2 TO 4 FEET. A SLIGHT CHANCE OF SHOWERS AND THUNDERSTORMS
> 
> do it!


----------



## captteddy (Jun 30, 2011)

I think Trapper done good going to Cabo. Looking forward to his report!


----------



## offshorebound (Dec 7, 2012)

Weather looks good in Venice, that's where I'm heading!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Small craft advisory the morning of opening snapper. Go figure.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

Was a no go for us, and looking at the forecast for the rest of the week there will be no FED snapper season for me at all this year. FED's can go F'themselves


----------



## Lostinpecos (Jul 9, 2013)

Jolly Roger said:


> Was a no go for us, and looking at the forecast for the rest of the week there will be no FED snapper season for me at all this year. FED's can go F'themselves


Sorry to hear that. State management...The end.


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

Yep looks like it might calm down early next week but thunderstorms likely too. I don't want a repeat of 3 years ago that's for sure!!!


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

Jolly Roger said:


> Was a no go for us, and looking at the forecast for the rest of the week there will be no FED snapper season for me at all this year. FED's can go F'themselves


Hey no worries TJ if you really want to catch some red snapper you can always pay Mike Jennings or Steve Hickman to take you. Heck you can even fish some of their commercial quota for a catch share expierence. As long as your willing to pay and not use your own boat you're good to go. :headknock :headknock :headknock


----------



## hillbilly deluxe (Jun 7, 2007)

Jolly Roger said:


> Was a no go for us, and looking at the forecast for the rest of the week there will be no FED snapper season for me at all this year. FED's can go F'themselves


Ya i'm with you on this one it really sucks with the weather being so crappy for so long i'm getting low on snapper.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

I am off Tuesday so we will see. Storms I wont go in.


----------



## TallTail (May 27, 2016)

Hopefully this will hold up - I can do monday

WATERS FROM FREEPORT TO THE MATAGORDA SHIP CHANNEL FROM 20 TO
60 NM-WATERS FROM HIGH ISLAND TO FREEPORT FROM 20 TO 60 NM-
340 PM CDT WED JUN 1 2016


MONDAY
NORTHEAST WINDS 5 TO 10 KNOTS BECOMING EAST IN THE
AFTERNOON. SEAS 2 FEET. A SLIGHT CHANCE OF SHOWERS AND
THUNDERSTORMS.

MONDAY NIGHT
SOUTHEAST WINDS AROUND 5 KNOTS BECOMING NORTHWEST
AFTER MIDNIGHT. SEAS 2 FEET. A SLIGHT CHANCE OF SHOWERS AND
THUNDERSTORMS.


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

Looks like Sunday is gonna be the only day under 3' as of now


----------



## Flight Cancelled (Jul 7, 2010)

Chase This! said:


> Small craft advisory the morning of opening snapper. Go figure.


It got pretty rough but we scratched out a 9 man limit and rode them back in...debris is horrible for first 10 miles had 2 look outs on the front coming in


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

^^^^wow..thanks..you just put us over the quota!!! Haha
Nothing wrong with a quick grab. I'm sure the trash out in the bays is nasty.


----------

